# Hal not recognizing newly inserted media - Solved

## Xaid

Hi,

I have a strange problem with Hal that is preventing it from working even though the daemon starts up correctly. I have searched the forums and looked online and it seems that everything is pointing to having Inotify not enabled in the kernel but I do have it enabled and I know that I am using the right kernel.

Doing a `zcat /proc/config.gz | grep NOTIFY` returns:

```

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_DNOTIFY is not set

```

I have compiled Hal with the following USE flags:

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

```

My `emerge --info`:

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (hardened/x86/2.6, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-hardened-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-hardened-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 Dec 2007 10:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cjk cracklib crypt dbus dvd encode gpgme gtk gtk2 hal hardened iconv jpeg lzo mad mailwrapper matroska midi mmx mp3 mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg pam pcre pic png python quicktime rar readline rtc ruby sdl skey sse sse2 ssl startup-notification suhosin svg tcpd theora threads truetype unicode urandom usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ja" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

I am running the following kernel:

```

Linux enkidu 2.6.23-hardened-r4 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 29 03:43:59 MST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

The errors that I get when I launch Hal manually are the following (I will only include the first portion of the log since the two errors repeat)

```

02:19:48.416 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9.1

02:19:48.416 [I] hald.c:598: Will not daemonize

02:19:48.416 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-Q07CP4WaL3,guid=6acf74fb335f6b68d21b5a00477762b4

02:19:48.418 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 3072

02:19:48.419 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

02:19:48.419 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

Runner started - allowed paths are '/usr/libexec:/usr/lib/hal/scripts:/usr/bin'

02:19:48.420 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x13276ea8

02:19:48.422 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 1198997419

02:19:48.423 [I] mmap_cache.c:81: preprobe: offset=00000014, size=3596

02:19:48.423 [I] mmap_cache.c:83: information: offset=00000e20, size=118264

02:19:48.423 [I] mmap_cache.c:85: policy: offset=0001dc18, size=27456

02:19:48.424 [I] osspec.c:749: Synthesizing sysfs events...

02:19:48.425 [I] coldplug.c:89: dev_root is /dev

```

Then at the end of the log are the following entries:

```

02:19:56.793 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

02:19:56.793 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

02:19:56.793 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

02:19:56.793 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

02:19:56.794 [I] blockdev.c:127: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_XFILES_SEASON_1_D5

02:19:56.794 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_XFILES_SEASON_1_D5

02:19:56.794 [I] hald.c:715: Device probing completed

02:19:56.794 [I] hald_dbus.c:5173: entering

02:19:56.796 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

02:19:56.796 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

```

It seems that it is detecting the inserted media correctly but it is failing afterwards when it tries to communicate with DBus. Any idea on what the problem might be? 

Is it recommended to have DNotify enabled in the kernel nowadays? The reason I'm asking is becase when I try to launch DBus interactively, I notice that it complains about not being able to setup DNotify monitoring on the rules.d directory.

I know there are a few other Hal related threads around but most of them seem solved or related to other issues (the Gphoto fdi, not having INotify enabled, not being in the plugdev group...etc).

Thanks in advance.

XaidLast edited by Xaid on Sun Feb 03, 2008 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xaid

I found out what the problem was. It seems that plugging my iPod was working correctly so it was only a problem with the DVD/CDROM drives and after a bit of forum-searching, I found out that you need the following option in the Kernel (which is marked as a legacy option) for HAL to work correctly for DVD/CDROM drives:

```

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

```

It might be a good idea for the HAL Ebuild to check if this option is set and if it isn't, to simply bail out or give a warning.

----------

## WiredEd

Thanks for your 'research'. This did it for me as well, since make oldconfig let this option unchecked when I upgraded to Kernel 2.6.24. Now everything is mounting fine again.

----------

## mimosinnet

I have not had any issues with hal. Nevertheless, I get this error message. If I set the CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y still got the same messages:

```
Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.782 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.782 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.782 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.782 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.782 [I] device.c:3181: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_0

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.782 [I] device.c:3181: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_0

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.782 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_0

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.782 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_0

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.783 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=2055, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=platform, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/platform/coretemp.1, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.783 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=2055, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=platform, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/platform/coretemp.1, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.783 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.1 is a device (subsystem)

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.783 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.1 is a device (subsystem)

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.783 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=platform sysfs_path=/sys/devices/platform/coretemp.1 dev= parent_dev=0x00000000

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.783 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=platform sysfs_path=/sys/devices/platform/coretemp.1 dev= parent_dev=0x00000000

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.784 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.784 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.784 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.784 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.784 [I] device.c:3181: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_1

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.784 [I] device.c:3181: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_1

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.784 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_1

Jul 17 18:52:27 joanet hald[5710]: 18:52:27.784 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_1
```

Any hints on where should I look at? Thanks!

----------

